
Why it’s a shame that computer science courses aren’t mandatory - annasaru
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/innovations/wp/2013/12/12/why-its-a-shame-that-computer-science-courses-arent-mandatory/
======
thenerdfiles

        There are only two hard things in Computer Science:  
        cache invalidation and naming things.

